# Bitdefender blocking other computers on network



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

BitDefender Total Security 2008 keeps spontaneously stopping all network traffic to my Vista SP1 PC when I try to directly access it from another computer on the network. Things will be running fine for about 10-20 minutes and then all of a sudden all transfers to the Vista PC from any other computer will just stop without warning and no further access is possible from those other computers. I can access the other computers (a Mac and 2 XP PCs) from the Vista PC, but not the other way around when this happens.

I am not changing anything while I am doing stuff. It just stops working and I have to restart the Vista PC entirely before I can transfer files in that direction again.

What is going on here?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can't say, but I'd contact BitDefender and ask them if there's a fix. If not, maybe changing to a working security application?


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

They gave me an upgrade to 2009 edition for free. So far seems to have fixed THIS problem.

Norton 360 is what I used to have and had so many problems I finally switched to BitDefender.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please refer to your BSOD thread in Vista Support as it must be dealt w/first before looking to issues that may very well likely be related to BSODs.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...9948-can-t-find-source-blue-screen-error.html

There are 9 active threads open on this apparant same system.

Thread closed.

jcgriff2

.


----------

